# Football Crowds Boo Black Star as Aussies Battle Racism



## alpine

Football Crowds Boo Black Star as Aussies Battle Racism

"Four decades after Australia shelved a controversial immigration policy, racism has erupted on the football pitch, forcing a champion Aboriginal sportsman to consider retiring."


Look at the Aussies....


And this is the African American celebrity scientist Neil deGrasse responding


----------



## JoeMoma

It would be nice to see a video of the Athlete being booed and what he did to celebrate the score.  Tyson said that he did something that was unique to celebrate.  Well, what exactly did that athlete do?  I'm all for freedom of speech but I am likely to boo someone who is giving me the bird.

I agree with Tyson on one thing, lets stop looking at people in terms of race because it's not important.  Of course that would mean the end of affirmative action!

Okay, I went back to the OP and read the linked article.  Were the Aussies booing him because of racism or were the booing him because he is an ass.  Perhaps both are true to a degree.......I don't know!


----------



## alpine

JoeMoma said:


> It would be nice to see a video of the Athlete being booed and what he did to celebrate the score.  Tyson said that he did something that was unique to celebrate.  Well, what exactly did that athlete do?  I'm all for freedom of speech but I am likely to boo someone who is giving me the bird.
> 
> I agree with Tyson on one thing, lets stop looking at people in terms of race because it's not important.  Of course that would mean the end of affirmative action!
> 
> Okay, I went back to the OP and read the linked article.  Were the Aussies booing him because of racism or were the booing him because he is an ass.  Perhaps both are true to a degree.......I don't know!


----------



## JoeMoma

Thanks for the video.

It's difficult for an outsider like me to understand.  It seemed like the boos we coming from the fans of the opposing team.  

Having lived in a society in which the race card is played unjustly (sometimes), I like to give people the benifit of a doubt.


----------



## alpine

JoeMoma said:


> Thanks for the video.
> 
> It's difficult for an outsider like me to understand.  It seemed like the boos we coming from the fans of the opposing team.
> 
> Having lived in a society in which the race card is played unjustly (sometimes), I like to give people the benifit of a doubt.



I guess some of the fans called him a "monkey". 

At least thats what DeGrasse was responding to i think.

Does this happen in the US?
Havent seen this in NFL, neither in NBA.


----------



## JoeMoma

alpine said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the video.
> 
> It's difficult for an outsider like me to understand.  It seemed like the boos we coming from the fans of the opposing team.
> 
> Having lived in a society in which the race card is played unjustly (sometimes), I like to give people the benifit of a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some of the fans called him a "monkey".
> 
> At least thats what DeGrasse was responding to i think.
> 
> Does this happen in the US?
> Havent seen this in NFL, neither in NBA.
Click to expand...

The 13 year old girl that did that was ejected from the game when DeGrasse called her out.  Wasn't that two years ago? A sepreate incident than the booing at this game.

If a black man is called a monkey in the US it would be considered racist.  If a white man is called a monkey in the US it would not be considered racist.
Sometimes the race card is used as a shield from redicule.

In the US it is not uncommon for a player to be booed by the fans of an opposing team if he performs some sort of unusual celebration that can be interpreted as " rubbing it in the face" of the other team and its fans.


----------



## gtopa1

alpine said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the video.
> 
> It's difficult for an outsider like me to understand.  It seemed like the boos we coming from the fans of the opposing team.
> 
> Having lived in a society in which the race card is played unjustly (sometimes), I like to give people the benifit of a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some of the fans called him a "monkey".
> 
> At least thats what DeGrasse was responding to i think.
> 
> Does this happen in the US?
> Havent seen this in NFL, neither in NBA.
Click to expand...


A 13year old Collingwood supporter...girl...called him an "ape"......and she was abused roundly by the PC dickheads for doing so. She didn't have a clue that it was a racial thing; just the guy was in the opposing team and it was giving her team a beating. Later he became an "anti-racism" icon  the PC mob were Obamered!! He went so far as to invent a celebratory "move" that showed him spearing his opponent's supporters.

Now frankly I love to hate him; not because he's black...but because the bastard is such a damn good player and he contributes largely to wins over MY TEAM!!! The crowd booed him because he was a wanker; NOT because he was black. 

That's how I and many others saw it anyway. But really; "ape" regarding a footballer?? Sounds like much of a muchness...no matter what colour they are!!

http://www.theage.com.au/afl/afl-ne...e-was-racist-says-mcguire-20130526-2n64f.html

Mind you; what they are calling "racist" these days is anything that questions excusing/giving handouts to peopleBECAUSE of their colour. 

Greg


----------



## alpine

gtopa1 said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the video.
> 
> It's difficult for an outsider like me to understand.  It seemed like the boos we coming from the fans of the opposing team.
> 
> Having lived in a society in which the race card is played unjustly (sometimes), I like to give people the benifit of a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some of the fans called him a "monkey".
> 
> At least thats what DeGrasse was responding to i think.
> 
> Does this happen in the US?
> Havent seen this in NFL, neither in NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A 13year old Collingwood supporter...girl...called him an "ape"......and she was abused roundly by the PC dickheads for doing so. She didn't have a clue that it was a racial thing; just the guy was in the opposing team and it was giving her team a beating. Later he became an "anti-racism" icon  the PC mob were Obamered!! He went so far as to invent a celebratory "move" that showed him spearing his opponent's supporters.
> 
> Now frankly I love to hate him; not because he's black...but because the bastard is such a damn good player and he contributes largely to wins over MY TEAM!!! The crowd booed him because he was a wanker; NOT because he was black.
> 
> That's how I and many others saw it anyway. But really; "ape" regarding a footballer?? Sounds like much of a muchness...no matter what colour they are!!
> 
> Goodes abuse: teen didn't know 'ape' was racist, says McGuire
> 
> Mind you; what they are calling "racist" these days is anything that questions excusing/giving handouts to peopleBECAUSE of their colour.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...




This seems to be the general view, which makes sense...

In Europe football, fans would "destroy" opponent players...

but as a side note; he is not "Black", he is "Aboriginal"


----------



## gtopa1

alpine said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the video.
> 
> It's difficult for an outsider like me to understand.  It seemed like the boos we coming from the fans of the opposing team.
> 
> Having lived in a society in which the race card is played unjustly (sometimes), I like to give people the benifit of a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some of the fans called him a "monkey".
> 
> At least thats what DeGrasse was responding to i think.
> 
> Does this happen in the US?
> Havent seen this in NFL, neither in NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A 13year old Collingwood supporter...girl...called him an "ape"......and she was abused roundly by the PC dickheads for doing so. She didn't have a clue that it was a racial thing; just the guy was in the opposing team and it was giving her team a beating. Later he became an "anti-racism" icon  the PC mob were Obamered!! He went so far as to invent a celebratory "move" that showed him spearing his opponent's supporters.
> 
> Now frankly I love to hate him; not because he's black...but because the bastard is such a damn good player and he contributes largely to wins over MY TEAM!!! The crowd booed him because he was a wanker; NOT because he was black.
> 
> That's how I and many others saw it anyway. But really; "ape" regarding a footballer?? Sounds like much of a muchness...no matter what colour they are!!
> 
> Goodes abuse: teen didn't know 'ape' was racist, says McGuire
> 
> Mind you; what they are calling "racist" these days is anything that questions excusing/giving handouts to peopleBECAUSE of their colour.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to be the general view, which makes sense...
> 
> In Europe football, fans would "destroy" opponent players...
> 
> but as a side note; he is not "Black", he is "Aboriginal"
Click to expand...


In America he's Aboriginal; here he's bloody Adam Goodes....bastard of a player from bloody Sydney Swans!!! Some are pushing the "black" shit here and most are lefty dickheads. I think the Aboriginal stuff is just old crap and frankly I don't give it much thought.

Greg


----------



## Skull Pilot

Yeah they couldn't have booed him because he was a colossal asshole so they must all be racists

Funny how Blacks say they want a colorless society then cry racism when they get treated like everyone else


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the video.
> 
> It's difficult for an outsider like me to understand.  It seemed like the boos we coming from the fans of the opposing team.
> 
> Having lived in a society in which the race card is played unjustly (sometimes), I like to give people the benifit of a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some of the fans called him a "monkey".
> 
> At least thats what DeGrasse was responding to i think.
> 
> Does this happen in the US?
> Havent seen this in NFL, neither in NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A 13year old Collingwood supporter...girl...called him an "ape"......and she was abused roundly by the PC dickheads for doing so. She didn't have a clue that it was a racial thing; just the guy was in the opposing team and it was giving her team a beating. Later he became an "anti-racism" icon  the PC mob were Obamered!! He went so far as to invent a celebratory "move" that showed him spearing his opponent's supporters.
> 
> Now frankly I love to hate him; not because he's black...but because the bastard is such a damn good player and he contributes largely to wins over MY TEAM!!! The crowd booed him because he was a wanker; NOT because he was black.
> 
> That's how I and many others saw it anyway. But really; "ape" regarding a footballer?? Sounds like much of a muchness...no matter what colour they are!!
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/afl/afl-ne...e-was-racist-says-mcguire-20130526-2n64f.html
> 
> Mind you; what they are calling "racist" these days is anything that questions excusing/giving handouts to peopleBECAUSE of their colour.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Australian Rules Football darling, how does it differ from Rugby....it LOOKS LIKE Rugby....except the players all wear dangerously short shorts


----------



## gtopa1

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the video.
> 
> It's difficult for an outsider like me to understand.  It seemed like the boos we coming from the fans of the opposing team.
> 
> Having lived in a society in which the race card is played unjustly (sometimes), I like to give people the benifit of a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some of the fans called him a "monkey".
> 
> At least thats what DeGrasse was responding to i think.
> 
> Does this happen in the US?
> Havent seen this in NFL, neither in NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A 13year old Collingwood supporter...girl...called him an "ape"......and she was abused roundly by the PC dickheads for doing so. She didn't have a clue that it was a racial thing; just the guy was in the opposing team and it was giving her team a beating. Later he became an "anti-racism" icon  the PC mob were Obamered!! He went so far as to invent a celebratory "move" that showed him spearing his opponent's supporters.
> 
> Now frankly I love to hate him; not because he's black...but because the bastard is such a damn good player and he contributes largely to wins over MY TEAM!!! The crowd booed him because he was a wanker; NOT because he was black.
> 
> That's how I and many others saw it anyway. But really; "ape" regarding a footballer?? Sounds like much of a muchness...no matter what colour they are!!
> 
> Goodes abuse: teen didn't know 'ape' was racist, says McGuire
> 
> Mind you; what they are calling "racist" these days is anything that questions excusing/giving handouts to peopleBECAUSE of their colour.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Australian Rules Football darling, how does it differ from Rugby....it LOOKS LIKE Rugby....except the players all wear dangerously short shorts
Click to expand...


Wash you keyboard out!!!! We call it "aerial ping-pong"...very like Gaelic football. Basically it's catch and kick where you can be manhandled if you have the ball. Rugby is like that yank gridiron without the stoppages or forward passes and a real scrums(less so in Rugby league). If it's not North Melbourne playing then frankly they're all poofters...(OK: The wife likes Collingwood but no one else with any brains does)!!



OUCH!!! The wife just read it over my shoulder!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the video.
> 
> It's difficult for an outsider like me to understand.  It seemed like the boos we coming from the fans of the opposing team.
> 
> Having lived in a society in which the race card is played unjustly (sometimes), I like to give people the benifit of a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some of the fans called him a "monkey".
> 
> At least thats what DeGrasse was responding to i think.
> 
> Does this happen in the US?
> Havent seen this in NFL, neither in NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A 13year old Collingwood supporter...girl...called him an "ape"......and she was abused roundly by the PC dickheads for doing so. She didn't have a clue that it was a racial thing; just the guy was in the opposing team and it was giving her team a beating. Later he became an "anti-racism" icon  the PC mob were Obamered!! He went so far as to invent a celebratory "move" that showed him spearing his opponent's supporters.
> 
> Now frankly I love to hate him; not because he's black...but because the bastard is such a damn good player and he contributes largely to wins over MY TEAM!!! The crowd booed him because he was a wanker; NOT because he was black.
> 
> That's how I and many others saw it anyway. But really; "ape" regarding a footballer?? Sounds like much of a muchness...no matter what colour they are!!
> 
> Goodes abuse: teen didn't know 'ape' was racist, says McGuire
> 
> Mind you; what they are calling "racist" these days is anything that questions excusing/giving handouts to peopleBECAUSE of their colour.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Australian Rules Football darling, how does it differ from Rugby....it LOOKS LIKE Rugby....except the players all wear dangerously short shorts
Click to expand...


Regarding the shorts; they're probably superglued on so they don't fall down....except North Melbourne of course. Their's held up by their manhood!!!

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the video.
> 
> It's difficult for an outsider like me to understand.  It seemed like the boos we coming from the fans of the opposing team.
> 
> Having lived in a society in which the race card is played unjustly (sometimes), I like to give people the benifit of a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some of the fans called him a "monkey".
> 
> At least thats what DeGrasse was responding to i think.
> 
> Does this happen in the US?
> Havent seen this in NFL, neither in NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A 13year old Collingwood supporter...girl...called him an "ape"......and she was abused roundly by the PC dickheads for doing so. She didn't have a clue that it was a racial thing; just the guy was in the opposing team and it was giving her team a beating. Later he became an "anti-racism" icon  the PC mob were Obamered!! He went so far as to invent a celebratory "move" that showed him spearing his opponent's supporters.
> 
> Now frankly I love to hate him; not because he's black...but because the bastard is such a damn good player and he contributes largely to wins over MY TEAM!!! The crowd booed him because he was a wanker; NOT because he was black.
> 
> That's how I and many others saw it anyway. But really; "ape" regarding a footballer?? Sounds like much of a muchness...no matter what colour they are!!
> 
> Goodes abuse: teen didn't know 'ape' was racist, says McGuire
> 
> Mind you; what they are calling "racist" these days is anything that questions excusing/giving handouts to peopleBECAUSE of their colour.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Australian Rules Football darling, how does it differ from Rugby....it LOOKS LIKE Rugby....except the players all wear dangerously short shorts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wash you keyboard out!!!! We call it "aerial ping-pong"...very like Gaelic football. Basically it's catch and kick where you can be manhandled if you have the ball. Rugby is like that yank gridiron without the stoppages or forward passes and a real scrums(less so in Rugby league). If it's not North Melbourne playing then frankly they're all poofters...(OK: The wife likes Collingwood but no one else with any brains does)!!
> 
> 
> 
> OUCH!!! The wife just read it over my shoulder!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Oh yes now you mention, it is more like Gaelic Football than Rugby....honestly Mrs. Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the video.
> 
> It's difficult for an outsider like me to understand.  It seemed like the boos we coming from the fans of the opposing team.
> 
> Having lived in a society in which the race card is played unjustly (sometimes), I like to give people the benifit of a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some of the fans called him a "monkey".
> 
> At least thats what DeGrasse was responding to i think.
> 
> Does this happen in the US?
> Havent seen this in NFL, neither in NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A 13year old Collingwood supporter...girl...called him an "ape"......and she was abused roundly by the PC dickheads for doing so. She didn't have a clue that it was a racial thing; just the guy was in the opposing team and it was giving her team a beating. Later he became an "anti-racism" icon  the PC mob were Obamered!! He went so far as to invent a celebratory "move" that showed him spearing his opponent's supporters.
> 
> Now frankly I love to hate him; not because he's black...but because the bastard is such a damn good player and he contributes largely to wins over MY TEAM!!! The crowd booed him because he was a wanker; NOT because he was black.
> 
> That's how I and many others saw it anyway. But really; "ape" regarding a footballer?? Sounds like much of a muchness...no matter what colour they are!!
> 
> Goodes abuse: teen didn't know 'ape' was racist, says McGuire
> 
> Mind you; what they are calling "racist" these days is anything that questions excusing/giving handouts to peopleBECAUSE of their colour.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Australian Rules Football darling, how does it differ from Rugby....it LOOKS LIKE Rugby....except the players all wear dangerously short shorts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regarding the shorts; they're probably superglued on so they don't fall down....except North Melbourne of course. Their's held up by their manhood!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


*"except North Melbourne of course. Their's held up by their manhood!!!"
*
Okay so I can be in North Melbourne in 26 hours, plane....26 hours on and I'm there....


----------



## xband

JoeMoma said:


> It would be nice to see a video of the Athlete being booed and what he did to celebrate the score.  Tyson said that he did something that was unique to celebrate.  Well, what exactly did that athlete do?  I'm all for freedom of speech but I am likely to boo someone who is giving me the bird.
> 
> I agree with Tyson on one thing, lets stop looking at people in terms of race because it's not important.  Of course that would mean the end of affirmative action!
> 
> Okay, I went back to the OP and read the linked article.  Were the Aussies booing him because of racism or were the booing him because he is an ass.  Perhaps both are true to a degree.......I don't know!



Mike Tyson bit off a chunk of Evander Holyfield's ear and ate it during the championship heavyweight bout.


----------



## alpine

gtopa1 said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the video.
> 
> It's difficult for an outsider like me to understand.  It seemed like the boos we coming from the fans of the opposing team.
> 
> Having lived in a society in which the race card is played unjustly (sometimes), I like to give people the benifit of a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some of the fans called him a "monkey".
> 
> At least thats what DeGrasse was responding to i think.
> 
> Does this happen in the US?
> Havent seen this in NFL, neither in NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A 13year old Collingwood supporter...girl...called him an "ape"......and she was abused roundly by the PC dickheads for doing so. She didn't have a clue that it was a racial thing; just the guy was in the opposing team and it was giving her team a beating. Later he became an "anti-racism" icon  the PC mob were Obamered!! He went so far as to invent a celebratory "move" that showed him spearing his opponent's supporters.
> 
> Now frankly I love to hate him; not because he's black...but because the bastard is such a damn good player and he contributes largely to wins over MY TEAM!!! The crowd booed him because he was a wanker; NOT because he was black.
> 
> That's how I and many others saw it anyway. But really; "ape" regarding a footballer?? Sounds like much of a muchness...no matter what colour they are!!
> 
> Goodes abuse: teen didn't know 'ape' was racist, says McGuire
> 
> Mind you; what they are calling "racist" these days is anything that questions excusing/giving handouts to peopleBECAUSE of their colour.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to be the general view, which makes sense...
> 
> In Europe football, fans would "destroy" opponent players...
> 
> but as a side note; he is not "Black", he is "Aboriginal"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In America he's Aboriginal; here he's bloody Adam Goodes....bastard of a player from bloody Sydney Swans!!! Some are pushing the "black" shit here and most are lefty dickheads. I think the Aboriginal stuff is just old crap and frankly I don't give it much thought.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...



This guy is good....


----------



## alpine

xband said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice to see a video of the Athlete being booed and what he did to celebrate the score.  Tyson said that he did something that was unique to celebrate.  Well, what exactly did that athlete do?  I'm all for freedom of speech but I am likely to boo someone who is giving me the bird.
> 
> I agree with Tyson on one thing, lets stop looking at people in terms of race because it's not important.  Of course that would mean the end of affirmative action!
> 
> Okay, I went back to the OP and read the linked article.  Were the Aussies booing him because of racism or were the booing him because he is an ass.  Perhaps both are true to a degree.......I don't know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Tyson bit off a chunk of Evander Holyfield's ear and ate it during the championship heavyweight bout.
Click to expand...


----------



## xband

alpine said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice to see a video of the Athlete being booed and what he did to celebrate the score.  Tyson said that he did something that was unique to celebrate.  Well, what exactly did that athlete do?  I'm all for freedom of speech but I am likely to boo someone who is giving me the bird.
> 
> I agree with Tyson on one thing, lets stop looking at people in terms of race because it's not important.  Of course that would mean the end of affirmative action!
> 
> Okay, I went back to the OP and read the linked article.  Were the Aussies booing him because of racism or were the booing him because he is an ass.  Perhaps both are true to a degree.......I don't know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Tyson bit off a chunk of Evander Holyfield's ear and ate it during the championship heavyweight bout.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The Code of Hammurabi, Ten Commandments and Magna Carta are good laws.


----------



## JoeMoma

xband said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice to see a video of the Athlete being booed and what he did to celebrate the score.  Tyson said that he did something that was unique to celebrate.  Well, what exactly did that athlete do?  I'm all for freedom of speech but I am likely to boo someone who is giving me the bird.
> 
> I agree with Tyson on one thing, lets stop looking at people in terms of race because it's not important.  Of course that would mean the end of affirmative action!
> 
> Okay, I went back to the OP and read the linked article.  Were the Aussies booing him because of racism or were the booing him because he is an ass.  Perhaps both are true to a degree.......I don't know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Tyson bit off a chunk of Evander Holyfield's ear and ate it during the championship heavyweight bout.
Click to expand...

Wrong Tyson.

I heard he started a chicken factory after that.


----------



## xband

JoeMoma said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice to see a video of the Athlete being booed and what he did to celebrate the score.  Tyson said that he did something that was unique to celebrate.  Well, what exactly did that athlete do?  I'm all for freedom of speech but I am likely to boo someone who is giving me the bird.
> 
> I agree with Tyson on one thing, lets stop looking at people in terms of race because it's not important.  Of course that would mean the end of affirmative action!
> 
> Okay, I went back to the OP and read the linked article.  Were the Aussies booing him because of racism or were the booing him because he is an ass.  Perhaps both are true to a degree.......I don't know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Tyson bit off a chunk of Evander Holyfield's ear and ate it during the championship heavyweight bout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong Tyson.
> 
> I heard he started a chicken factory after that.
Click to expand...

BBQ Tyson chicken is good tasting. Better than that is a pig in the pit with hot rocks and covered with banana leaves.


----------



## JoeMoma

xband said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice to see a video of the Athlete being booed and what he did to celebrate the score.  Tyson said that he did something that was unique to celebrate.  Well, what exactly did that athlete do?  I'm all for freedom of speech but I am likely to boo someone who is giving me the bird.
> 
> I agree with Tyson on one thing, lets stop looking at people in terms of race because it's not important.  Of course that would mean the end of affirmative action!
> 
> Okay, I went back to the OP and read the linked article.  Were the Aussies booing him because of racism or were the booing him because he is an ass.  Perhaps both are true to a degree.......I don't know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Tyson bit off a chunk of Evander Holyfield's ear and ate it during the championship heavyweight bout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong Tyson.
> 
> I heard he started a chicken factory after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BBQ Tyson chicken is good tasting. Better than that is a pig in the pit with hot rocks and covered with banana leaves.
Click to expand...

I had me some pulled pork BBQ and some ribs this weekend.  Who ever arranges my funeral is going to need to find some extra pallbearers because my casket is going to be extra heavy.


----------



## OZman

JoeMoma said:


> Okay, I went back to the OP and read the linked article. Were the Aussies booing him because of racism or were the booing him because he is an ass. Perhaps both are true to a degree.......I don't know!



Adam Goodes always had a section of opposition fans against him, he was considered by some to be a "bighead," and a "stager" for free kicks. The situation escalated when he singled out a young girl on live television, which did not go down too well with a lot of fans. From there it turned into a circus.


----------



## gtopa1

alpine said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the video.
> 
> It's difficult for an outsider like me to understand.  It seemed like the boos we coming from the fans of the opposing team.
> 
> Having lived in a society in which the race card is played unjustly (sometimes), I like to give people the benifit of a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some of the fans called him a "monkey".
> 
> At least thats what DeGrasse was responding to i think.
> 
> Does this happen in the US?
> Havent seen this in NFL, neither in NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A 13year old Collingwood supporter...girl...called him an "ape"......and she was abused roundly by the PC dickheads for doing so. She didn't have a clue that it was a racial thing; just the guy was in the opposing team and it was giving her team a beating. Later he became an "anti-racism" icon  the PC mob were Obamered!! He went so far as to invent a celebratory "move" that showed him spearing his opponent's supporters.
> 
> Now frankly I love to hate him; not because he's black...but because the bastard is such a damn good player and he contributes largely to wins over MY TEAM!!! The crowd booed him because he was a wanker; NOT because he was black.
> 
> That's how I and many others saw it anyway. But really; "ape" regarding a footballer?? Sounds like much of a muchness...no matter what colour they are!!
> 
> Goodes abuse: teen didn't know 'ape' was racist, says McGuire
> 
> Mind you; what they are calling "racist" these days is anything that questions excusing/giving handouts to peopleBECAUSE of their colour.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to be the general view, which makes sense...
> 
> In Europe football, fans would "destroy" opponent players...
> 
> but as a side note; he is not "Black", he is "Aboriginal"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In America he's Aboriginal; here he's bloody Adam Goodes....bastard of a player from bloody Sydney Swans!!! Some are pushing the "black" shit here and most are lefty dickheads. I think the Aboriginal stuff is just old crap and frankly I don't give it much thought.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is good....
Click to expand...


WRONG: he is a spawn of the devil!! As is any player who doesn't play for Nth Melbourne!!! .....apart from the Brisbane Lions of course. They are simply misguided souls.

The point is of course......

So who cares if an opponent is booed? 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the video.
> 
> It's difficult for an outsider like me to understand.  It seemed like the boos we coming from the fans of the opposing team.
> 
> Having lived in a society in which the race card is played unjustly (sometimes), I like to give people the benifit of a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some of the fans called him a "monkey".
> 
> At least thats what DeGrasse was responding to i think.
> 
> Does this happen in the US?
> Havent seen this in NFL, neither in NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A 13year old Collingwood supporter...girl...called him an "ape"......and she was abused roundly by the PC dickheads for doing so. She didn't have a clue that it was a racial thing; just the guy was in the opposing team and it was giving her team a beating. Later he became an "anti-racism" icon  the PC mob were Obamered!! He went so far as to invent a celebratory "move" that showed him spearing his opponent's supporters.
> 
> Now frankly I love to hate him; not because he's black...but because the bastard is such a damn good player and he contributes largely to wins over MY TEAM!!! The crowd booed him because he was a wanker; NOT because he was black.
> 
> That's how I and many others saw it anyway. But really; "ape" regarding a footballer?? Sounds like much of a muchness...no matter what colour they are!!
> 
> Goodes abuse: teen didn't know 'ape' was racist, says McGuire
> 
> Mind you; what they are calling "racist" these days is anything that questions excusing/giving handouts to peopleBECAUSE of their colour.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Australian Rules Football darling, how does it differ from Rugby....it LOOKS LIKE Rugby....except the players all wear dangerously short shorts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wash you keyboard out!!!! We call it "aerial ping-pong"...very like Gaelic football. Basically it's catch and kick where you can be manhandled if you have the ball. Rugby is like that yank gridiron without the stoppages or forward passes and a real scrums(less so in Rugby league). If it's not North Melbourne playing then frankly they're all poofters...(OK: The wife likes Collingwood but no one else with any brains does)!!
> 
> 
> 
> OUCH!!! The wife just read it over my shoulder!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes now you mention, it is more like Gaelic Football than Rugby....honestly Mrs. Greg
Click to expand...



Grumble...at least I don't follow s o cc e r.....except for the Oz side; who are all fantastic players of course.

The problem is when the PC minders get in on the act. They're pathetic morons!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the video.
> 
> It's difficult for an outsider like me to understand.  It seemed like the boos we coming from the fans of the opposing team.
> 
> Having lived in a society in which the race card is played unjustly (sometimes), I like to give people the benifit of a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some of the fans called him a "monkey".
> 
> At least thats what DeGrasse was responding to i think.
> 
> Does this happen in the US?
> Havent seen this in NFL, neither in NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A 13year old Collingwood supporter...girl...called him an "ape"......and she was abused roundly by the PC dickheads for doing so. She didn't have a clue that it was a racial thing; just the guy was in the opposing team and it was giving her team a beating. Later he became an "anti-racism" icon  the PC mob were Obamered!! He went so far as to invent a celebratory "move" that showed him spearing his opponent's supporters.
> 
> Now frankly I love to hate him; not because he's black...but because the bastard is such a damn good player and he contributes largely to wins over MY TEAM!!! The crowd booed him because he was a wanker; NOT because he was black.
> 
> That's how I and many others saw it anyway. But really; "ape" regarding a footballer?? Sounds like much of a muchness...no matter what colour they are!!
> 
> Goodes abuse: teen didn't know 'ape' was racist, says McGuire
> 
> Mind you; what they are calling "racist" these days is anything that questions excusing/giving handouts to peopleBECAUSE of their colour.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Australian Rules Football darling, how does it differ from Rugby....it LOOKS LIKE Rugby....except the players all wear dangerously short shorts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wash you keyboard out!!!! We call it "aerial ping-pong"...very like Gaelic football. Basically it's catch and kick where you can be manhandled if you have the ball. Rugby is like that yank gridiron without the stoppages or forward passes and a real scrums(less so in Rugby league). If it's not North Melbourne playing then frankly they're all poofters...(OK: The wife likes Collingwood but no one else with any brains does)!!
> 
> 
> 
> OUCH!!! The wife just read it over my shoulder!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes now you mention, it is more like Gaelic Football than Rugby....honestly Mrs. Greg
Click to expand...

..and what's with the "Mrs Greg"?? Handbags at ten paces????

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

OZman said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I went back to the OP and read the linked article. Were the Aussies booing him because of racism or were the booing him because he is an ass. Perhaps both are true to a degree.......I don't know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Goodes always had a section of opposition fans against him, he was considered by some to be a "bighead," and a "stager" for free kicks. The situation escalated when he singled out a young girl on live television, which did not go down too well with a lot of fans. From there it turned into a circus.
Click to expand...


Collingwood!!!?? Bloody dirty players...comes with living near the Sewage Works!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Is this just stupid??


Maybe he should have looked to the 16yo players earlier!! Of course; simulating spearing your opponents isn't being racist, is it?? lol



Greg


----------



## gtopa1

And then there was this...


I hate the Dons more than Sth Melbourne ya mug!!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Another indiginous bloke...missed 19 times in a row....hear the roar!!


Well done, lad...even if you are Sth Melbourne!!

Greg


----------



## The Great Goose

Poor guy, puts up with so much shit.


----------



## ThirdTerm

Although white Australians were rarely rude to me perhaps because I somehow look white, a semi-dark skinned girl approached me with her mates in the Perth city centre and said something rude to me in broad daylight. There was also a lady of Aboriginal descent working at a convenience store and she was racially abused by a white female customer and I have seen many other incidents of everyday racism in Australia. I assume that racism against Aboriginals is pretty common in Australia, which is not limited to football. But unfortunately, most Aussies just don't care about this problem.


----------



## gtopa1

ThirdTerm said:


> Although white Australians were rarely rude to me perhaps because I somehow look white, a semi-dark skinned girl approached me with her mates in the Perth city centre and said something rude to me in broad daylight. There was also a lady of Aboriginal descent working at a convenience store and she was racially abused by a white female customer and I have seen many other incidents of everyday racism in Australia. I assume that racism against Aboriginals is pretty common in Australia, which is not limited to football. But unfortunately, most Aussies just don't care about this problem.



Ma'am; if I ever see racism I step in and I have rarely had to step in. I was drinking at a bar in Texas...(yes; we have a little town called "Texas") with a local bloke when I was informed by one of my footy mates that he was an aboriginal. I said "So??" and no one batted an eyelid. My footy mate asked me later what I thought of him; I responded that he "wasn't a bad sort of a bastard". He nodded and said I was OK. (I was fresh from the city in a sense). I have formed a view after many years that yes; there is a racial divide of a sorts but I don't put it down to racism; there is an "entitlement" problem. Aussies are fiercely egalitarian; once they see an "unfair" system them they respond. Aborigines here are seen as a spectrum; those who are just like the rest of us re jobs etc; those who need a hand up.....again; not a problem...and then those who expect a hand-out...a resented minority. Sounds pretty much a universal situation really.

As for "not caring"...yeah; probably true. 

Greg


----------

